# stories



## welderguy (Dec 2, 2012)

We need some interesting duck hunting stories to pass the time during the split.If anyone has any out of the ordinary ones to tell,that would be great.Kinda get us pumped up.But try not to name spots.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 2, 2012)

I fail in the water once. It was cold.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 2, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> I fail in the water once. It was cold.



you "fail" alright...


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 2, 2012)

I ejected a rider into waist deep mud before... He didn't laugh as hard as I did...


----------



## FOD (Dec 2, 2012)

I thought it'd be cool to water swat a hen woody one handed out of a canoe once.3.5" #4's by the way.


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 2, 2012)

I once ran into a boat....


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 2, 2012)

I beached the boat 20 foot up on the bank this weekend during a youth hunt with only me and him to get it back in. Got it back in just in time for shooting time and still managed to kill a few. Plus both of us didnt bring a phone could have made for a long day but we got lucky and the boat cooperated.


----------



## RWilk (Dec 2, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> I fail in the water once. It was cold.




LOL once how about opening morning trying to get in the boat, and if i recall right the weekend after too


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 2, 2012)

Golden BB said:


> I once ran into a boat....



That's why you go first from now on...


----------



## RWilk (Dec 2, 2012)

What a man will do for a duck, pics show it all, this is how me and webfoot roll, left the truck where she was stick and delt with it when we got out.  The roll back even had to call for someone to come and pull him out.


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 2, 2012)

Had some idiots hunting my hole this weekend while season was out, wasn't to pretty!!!


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 2, 2012)

hunter797 said:


> Had some idiots hunting my hole this weekend while season was out, wasn't to pretty!!!



We want details!


----------



## FOD (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes,elaborate please.


----------



## mattuga (Dec 2, 2012)

Opening day we were hunting big water and had a red-tailed hawk try to pick up a hen mallard decoy, twice.  Then it made a 180 degree turn and headed right at us before landing on the ground 15 yards away wondering what the heck just happened.  You could hear the talons hitting the plastic, pretty neat.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 2, 2012)

RWilk said:


> What a man will do for a duck, pics show it all, this is how me and webfoot roll, left the truck where she was stick and delt with it when we got out.  The roll back even had to call for someone to come and pull him out.



Aw the old days


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 2, 2012)

See my sig line?

A bunch of us went to a little spot outside of columbus to shoot a virgin hole.  Well we slap wore em out and started out about nine.  My son thinks he is the duck commander and he has to haul all the birds out by himself.  Well we were about 50 feet from coming out of the woods and he dropped a few birds so we lagged behind everyone else coming out, now there was 8 of us so little man had a truck load of ducks around his neck. 

I can only assume that the wardens waiting for us at the truck thought we had hid some ducks because we were later tthan everybody else coming out of the swamp.

So after about fifteen mins of counting birds and checking liscence and guns my buddy Nick says Hey can that dog in the box smell corn when its under water????

Those game wardens said yall got corn in that hole? We all said absolutley not then he said why were you late coming out?  So I told him we droped birds and had to regroup, He said yea right and then proceded to tell us all to stay right here they were both going in to check it out. Right as they went in the woods I hollered to watch out for the channel right beside the huge oak that was layin across the creek.

Needless to say when they came out they were both soaked head to toe.   They were that determined to find either corn or hidden birds.  They found neither and all in our group was leagle.  I asked them when they came out if they found the channel and everybody was laughing at them.   Well they got madder than heck and told us all we were free to go they loaded up there dog wrung out there clothes and tore out of there in two wheel drive and while trying to turn around the slid off the road and got there truck stuck.

We stuck around to see if we could help them and they said no thanks we could move on and they would call a wrecker.  I am pretty sure they went back in that swamp after we left because we didnt see them the rest of the year.  They made sure thay didnt miss anything on there first sweep.

If you want to watch a game warden work ask him if his dog can smell corn.

FUNNY FUNNY FUNNY.........


----------



## hunter797 (Dec 2, 2012)

FOD said:


> Yes,elaborate please.



Well im sitting in my deer stand about 300 yards off our swamp. I get in close to 30 mins before day light and i hear some guys talking and i just think its some of the guys that are in the club beside us well at about daylight i hear the woodies coming  in and all the sudden it sounds like a war zone for almost 10 minutes. I sit there in shock not believing what just happen and as im sitting there i hear what sounds like a mallard hen dying which was them calling. And when i get down and sneek over there i cant find nothing but shells and feathers, not been this mad in a while!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2012)

*OLD days.*



webfootwidowmaker said:


> Aw the old days


LOL/LOL/ The old days were when you could shoot 10 teal a day under the point system and do it with lead. Have the Game warden check your mallard hens with a thermometer to see if you killed the hen before you shot the drakes. The old days there was no Drake there was Herters. Benile(SP)  made motor bikes. The old days you went only to the post office to buy a duck stamp that cost 3 and later 5 bucks. The old days no state waterfowl Lic. just a hunting Lic.  Old days sitin in  Yazoo River in the Mississippi delta  watch mass flights of mallards in V after V headed south in front of big cold front on the 31st of JAN. The old days pulling over the dike at Rhetts and all the good spots had Perm blind wth natural camo. Palmetto frons. The old days . no wood duck decoys . no body made them. The old days shotguns with no ribs mostly pumps cause real duck hunters did not use autos unless it was a Browning A5. The old days you could not buy a shot gun with a camo finish. They were all shinny and had fixed chokes. The old days cold frozen hands, Decoy gloves were rubber and black. The old days the way you got lead strip weights is call your buddy at the phone company and beg a sheet of thin lead they used to wrap around the cable splices. Then you cut it  with tin snips. The old days decoys were paper not plastic. The old days waders were canvas and camo was all old school. If you had camo. Duck blind on a boat was something you built cause you could not buy one. Old days ducks were shot with 2 3/4 inch high brass lead in number 4,5,6 Geese were 3 inch BB. and that was the bigest bird shot they made. That was the old days. light weights and wanabes deer hunted.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 3, 2012)

killer elite said:


> LOL/LOL/ The old days were when you could shoot 10 teal a day under the point system and do it with lead. Have the Game warden check your mallard hens with a thermometer to see if you killed the hen before you shot the drakes. The old days there was no Drake there was Herters. Benile(SP)  made motor bikes. The old days you went only to the post office to buy a duck stamp that cost 3 and later 5 bucks. The old days no state waterfowl Lic. just a hunting Lic.  Old days sitin in  Yazoo River in the Mississippi delta  watch mass flights of mallards in V after V headed south in front of big cold front on the 31st of JAN. The old days pulling over the dike at Rhetts and all the good spots had Perm blind wth natural camo. Palmetto frons. The old days . no wood duck decoys . no body made them. The old days shotguns with no ribs mostly pumps cause real duck hunters did not use autos unless it was a Browning A5. The old days you could not buy a shot gun with a camo finish. They were all shinny and had fixed chokes. The old days cold frozen hands, Decoy gloves were rubber and black. The old days the way you got lead strip weights is call your buddy at the phone company and beg a sheet of thin lead they used to wrap around the cable splices. Then you cut it  with tin snips. The old days decoys were paper not plastic. The old days waders were canvas and camo was all old school. If you had camo. Duck blind on a boat was something you built cause you could not buy one. Old days ducks were shot with 2 3/4 inch high brass lead in number 4,5,6 Geese were 3 inch BB. and that was the bigest bird shot they made. That was the old days. light weights and wanabes deer hunted.



I hate me a wannabe


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 3, 2012)

^lol/lol/


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2012)

*I know I got more and better stories that you do.*



ThunderRoad said:


> I hate me a wannabe


LOL/LOL/LOL/ Wanabee


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 3, 2012)

killer elite said:


> LOL/LOL/LOL/ Wanabee



Hahaha you got some good ones you ole battle axe!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2012)

*You get to Sav.*



ThunderRoad said:


> Hahaha you got some good ones you ole battle axe!


 i will tell you some. LOL/LOL/ You will think I am


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 3, 2012)

killer elite said:


> i will tell you some. LOL/LOL/ You will think I am



I'll be there after a couple out of state trips.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 3, 2012)

killer elite said:


> LOL/LOL/ The old days were when you could shoot 10 teal a day under the point system and do it with lead. Have the Game warden check your mallard hens with a thermometer to see if you killed the hen before you shot the drakes. The old days there was no Drake there was Herters. Benile(SP)  made motor bikes. The old days you went only to the post office to buy a duck stamp that cost 3 and later 5 bucks. The old days no state waterfowl Lic. just a hunting Lic.  Old days sitin in  Yazoo River in the Mississippi delta  watch mass flights of mallards in V after V headed south in front of big cold front on the 31st of JAN. The old days pulling over the dike at Rhetts and all the good spots had Perm blind wth natural camo. Palmetto frons. The old days . no wood duck decoys . no body made them. The old days shotguns with no ribs mostly pumps cause real duck hunters did not use autos unless it was a Browning A5. The old days you could not buy a shot gun with a camo finish. They were all shinny and had fixed chokes. The old days cold frozen hands, Decoy gloves were rubber and black. The old days the way you got lead strip weights is call your buddy at the phone company and beg a sheet of thin lead they used to wrap around the cable splices. Then you cut it  with tin snips. The old days decoys were paper not plastic. The old days waders were canvas and camo was all old school. If you had camo. Duck blind on a boat was something you built cause you could not buy one. Old days ducks were shot with 2 3/4 inch high brass lead in number 4,5,6 Geese were 3 inch BB. and that was the bigest bird shot they made. That was the old days. light weights and wanabes deer hunted.



Hey! I resemble that remark. 

There was a good reason no one made woody decoy's. 

What about the paper shells and of course, these.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 3, 2012)

there was this one time I saw skybusters..


----------



## basspro2232 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just figured i'd share a story...For those of you who get the DU magazines...if you look in the 2010 (or maybe 2009) and before issues and look in the last few pages where the ads are...you will see dexter ducks and this is the duck hole that is in the picture...I am thankful to be a good friend of Steve Brown who owns the hole and allows me and my brothers to hunt it when we are in town (southeast Missouri)...I Had the hunt of a lifetime in this blind and am very thankful to get to hunt it!


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 3, 2012)

Well the day I got me a new SBE2 six months later. Frozen morning during the November season about 4 years ago. Me and some friends wading a frozen beaver swamp. Lost my footing and under I went. Found the gun poured it out and continued to hunt. Well it was a slow morning. Broke ice then hole froze up. Bout that time the gates opened and woodys were pouring in. My first shot sent me in to a black out. I was dazed and confused and my hand was killing me. When I looked the rib of my gun was biting my hand. I had a 24in SBE2 with a highflyer full in. We think ice froze in my barrel. Either way the 1625fps kent #2s split the barrel wide open like banana peel. It was ugly for the gun. When I took it the gun shop I got laughed at. Benelis don't blow up. They took pictures. I was shocked. We called Italy they said they wanted the gun and shells I was shooting so they could test and try putting it on the ammo company. They said if its my fault they 800 for a new barrel. But only the test could confirm. Well 6 months later I got a call my gun was in. I went to pick it up had to do a new background check and all like I was buying a new 1. Turns out it was a total new gun different serial #s and all. Had to pay $16.49 for processing fees. But I got a new gun and will continue to fly the fabrique de Italia flag gotta love the customer service of Beneli.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 3, 2012)

Now I can remember when you could do that on the Savannah river near Savannah.


----------



## grunter (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's a story about some wonderful public land sportsmanship.

 Last day of the season last year, everyone's wore out, probably more ready for the season to end than anything else. me and a buddy had been hunting the same area every day a certain wma was open for weeks prior. we werent doing anything special, scrathing a limit of bluebills (2 each at the time) and picking up a ringer or spoonie every now and then. but of couse people seem to migrate to us. in particular there was a group of 3 guys that consistently came in 30 minutes before shooting time, rode down the ditch and sat up in the same patch of grass every time, regardless of how many spotlights and decoys they had to run through to get there. well on this last day of the season, we got there at 4am, and about 5am a solo hunter showed up. He set up across the ditch from us, probably 40 yards from the grass patch the group of 3 had been hunting. he had his decoys out, boat covered and was chillin by himself by 530. Sure enough, 615 rolls around and here comes that same group of 3 puttering down the ditch. The solo hunter flashed em once as they motored past and didnt shine any more....well that was untill they proceeded to pull into the same grass patch they had been hunting. at this point the solo hunter and group of 3 were less than 50 yards apart, and looking at each other. in a clear normal volume the solo hunter asked the group "dont yall think you're a little close?" their reply was "nah, we have plenty of room over here." solo guy with a little more volume asked "well do yall just want to use my decoys?" in a laughter the group of 3 replied, "no thanks, we have our own!" well that was enough to set the man into a bit of a rage. his last statement to the 3 guys was, "I was here first, if ya'll get peppered, its not my fault." of course one of the guys took that as a threat and asked the guy if he was planning to shoot at them on purpose. the man so "no, but if a bird flies across MY decoys, Im "dang" sure gonna shoot him". 
Well sunrise came, we killed our 4 bluebills, and everything was pretty quiet across the ditch. by 8:00 we were picking up decoys and people were leaving. we watched the solo hunter scratch 2 from a group of bills that flew high over his decoys and fell into his spread. after that, the group of 3 must of has something to prove because they shot at everything that flew within 100 yards of the combined decoy spread. Then, it finally happened. a single bluebill lit in the mans decoys and he didnt hesitate a second before dropping the hammer. People started yelling, the grass patch cleared out, cuss words were exchanged and threats upon lives were made. The solo hunted did just as he warned, a bird came to his spread and he shot it.....along with sending a heavy dose of #2's at under 50 yards to at least one of the guys across from him. 
I thought for sure we were going to have to call DNR to go difuse that situation....or carry someone out. 

Hope my story gets everyone back in the mood for this weekend! have fun and dont set up within shooting range!


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 4, 2012)

Grunter u should write a book! Anymore stories?


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 4, 2012)

This one time ....  
 We are waiting Grunter...


----------



## grunter (Dec 4, 2012)

This one time, my boat captain got a little over excited to play in the mud at low tide. upon swinging a little wide to the canal entrance we managed to avoid the stump but bounced off a hump and like a ping pong ball we bounced across the canal and into the opposite bank. which at full speed makes everything fly around and i found being launched from my seat on the cooler into that so sweet gumbo mud. Im pretty sure ol captain pushed me out of the boat to keep himself from going over board....now i require a grab bar and helmet while riding in his boat. another story involves captain Ahab ramming the same boat, and another involving a near meeting of my head and a 4x4 again caused by a boat captain gettin a little over excited about his new gator glide.


i have lots of stories, maybe a book isn't a bad idea


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 4, 2012)

Whats a duck?


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 4, 2012)

I didn't push you.. You fell out after we stopped!!

I am still chuckling about that...


----------



## fishndinty (Dec 5, 2012)

I am not going to re-write it, but if you search fishndinty headlamp on the forum search, you will find it under "Why are these birds all flaring?"


----------



## Tunacash (Dec 5, 2012)

Fishndinty- was telling someone that story the other day


----------



## carolinaboy (Dec 5, 2012)

grunter said:


> Here's a story about some wonderful public land sportsmanship.
> 
> Last day of the season last year, everyone's wore out, probably more ready for the season to end than anything else. me and a buddy had been hunting the same area every day a certain wma was open for weeks prior. we werent doing anything special, scrathing a limit of bluebills (2 each at the time) and picking up a ringer or spoonie every now and then. but of couse people seem to migrate to us. in particular there was a group of 3 guys that consistently came in 30 minutes before shooting time, rode down the ditch and sat up in the same patch of grass every time, regardless of how many spotlights and decoys they had to run through to get there. well on this last day of the season, we got there at 4am, and about 5am a solo hunter showed up. He set up across the ditch from us, probably 40 yards from the grass patch the group of 3 had been hunting. he had his decoys out, boat covered and was chillin by himself by 530. Sure enough, 615 rolls around and here comes that same group of 3 puttering down the ditch. The solo hunter flashed em once as they motored past and didnt shine any more....well that was untill they proceeded to pull into the same grass patch they had been hunting. at this point the solo hunter and group of 3 were less than 50 yards apart, and looking at each other. in a clear normal volume the solo hunter asked the group "dont yall think you're a little close?" their reply was "nah, we have plenty of room over here." solo guy with a little more volume asked "well do yall just want to use my decoys?" in a laughter the group of 3 replied, "no thanks, we have our own!" well that was enough to set the man into a bit of a rage. his last statement to the 3 guys was, "I was here first, if ya'll get peppered, its not my fault." of course one of the guys took that as a threat and asked the guy if he was planning to shoot at them on purpose. the man so "no, but if a bird flies across MY decoys, Im "dang" sure gonna shoot him".
> Well sunrise came, we killed our 4 bluebills, and everything was pretty quiet across the ditch. by 8:00 we were picking up decoys and people were leaving. we watched the solo hunter scratch 2 from a group of bills that flew high over his decoys and fell into his spread. after that, the group of 3 must of has something to prove because they shot at everything that flew within 100 yards of the combined decoy spread. Then, it finally happened. a single bluebill lit in the mans decoys and he didnt hesitate a second before dropping the hammer. People started yelling, the grass patch cleared out, cuss words were exchanged and threats upon lives were made. The solo hunted did just as he warned, a bird came to his spread and he shot it.....along with sending a heavy dose of #2's at under 50 yards to at least one of the guys across from him.
> ...



I had the same thing happen a few years ago. We camped out on a spot and shined down many groups. Had one guy walk 3 miles throught the woods to where we were. He told us there was no way he would walk out, that he would just watch so we let him join us. About 30 min before shooting time a group of four men walked in and set up on the other side of the hole maybe 50 yards across. I walked over had a talk with them. They proceeded to tell me that they had been hunting for over 20 years and knew what the appropriate distants for hunting was, so I said ok. Right at shooting time we had a wad of teal drop into the decoys, and all four of us lit into them. Are new friend across the way cought some of the shot, guns and gear went flying into the air. They quickly picked up their stuff and moved a couple houndred yards down the way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2012)

carolinaboy said:


> I had the same thing happen a few years ago. We camped out on a spot and shined down many groups. Had one guy walk 3 miles throught the woods to where we were. He told us there was no way he would walk out, that he would just watch so we let him join us. About 30 min before shooting time a group of four men walked in and set up on the other side of the hole maybe 50 yards across. I walked over had a talk with them. They proceeded to tell me that they had been hunting for over 20 years and knew what the appropriate distants for hunting was, so I said ok. Right at shooting time we had a wad of teal drop into the decoys, and all four of us lit into them. Are new friend across the way cought some of the shot, guns and gear went flying into the air. They quickly picked up their stuff and moved a couple houndred yards down the way.





For those men to set up close to ya`ll like that was wrong, but to shoot in their direction like that, especially at that close range, was even more so. Did you take into consideration the consequences of such an action? Are you willin` to take the chance of just possibly blindin` or killin` somebody over a duck?


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> For those men to set up close to ya`ll like that was wrong, but to shoot in their direction like that, especially at that close range, was even more so. Did you take into consideration the consequences of such an action? Are you willin` to take the chance of just possibly blindin` or killin` somebody over a duck?



perzackly my thoughts. Im sure the story was a little exagerative. 50 yards is very close.


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 5, 2012)

fishndinty said:


> I am not going to re-write it, but if you search fishndinty headlamp on the forum search, you will find it under "Why are these birds all flaring?"



I remember this story and think.about it every time my headlamp goes on my head!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Back in the early 80's when I was living in Decatur Al we had a ice storm and a hard freeze that lasted for well over two weeks. The roads were to bad to get to our deer lease so we opted for duck hunting one of the management areas. We were young and had no duck boat or blind but we killed our fare share wading the flats and sloughs. On our way we start noticing all of the backwaters are frozen over solid. We head to our favorite spot which is at the end a mile long dike we had walk. So during the walk we are talking about how there is not one soul out there and how crazy we were to be there. The temps were in the low twenties. We start accessing the situation while watching ducks fly over the blinds in the backwaters looking for water to land in and start wondering just how thick is that ice. Carefully we head out on the ice to check it and find out it's at least 10" thick and we could even jump up and down on it without it cracking. Five hundred yards later we were sitting in a blind out in the middle of the backwaters having the shoot of our lifetime. I think we were one short of our limit when we left. Funny thing was, it took us an hour to pick up the ducks. When they came in hot and we folded them up they would hit the ice and slide for a hundred yards.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 10, 2012)

My last duck hunt. 

Same place a few weeks later except back to our spot since the ice was thawing. It was freezing rain and snow mixing in, the temps were hovering in the upper twenties with twenty mile an hour winds. The ducks didn't even want anything to do with it. I fell in over my waders tripping on a log and my buddy tripped over a stump trying to help me stay upright. We got out on dry land and out of the wet waders then looked at each other when our pants started instantly frosting up. My brother was panicking because he saw how bad it turned real quick and wanted to stay with us because we were having difficulty walking. I agreed for him voluntarily that he should please run ahead and get the truck warm so we could thaw out when we got there. The clothes had to be pried off of us and kept their original form when thrown in the bed of the truck.

We laughed all the way home wondering what the heck a cop would think if he saw two naked men and a third wearing camoflage sitting between them, in a single cab chevy and it's twenty degrees. 

Ain't shot a duck since.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 11, 2012)

Until you have checked a cooler full of ducks through security at Regan/National Airport and had one xrayed in a backpack that was going as a carryon, you haven't lived.  Had TSA guys betting on whether it was a chicken or a duck in the backpack and a lady at the check in giving us duck recipes.  Neva would have thunk it!


----------



## andyparm (Dec 12, 2012)

A few years back my brother and I stumbled across some large numbers of divers pretty close to home. They were posted up in the same place for 6 straight weeks. One morning we're set up in our spot across the river from where this ducks usually sit and first thing we have some bluebills and buffleheads ON us. singles and pairs maybe four at the time. My brother and other hunting partner hop in the boat to chase down a cripple and it happens...a boat running the other side of the river scares up this mass of birds and up they go. My hunting partners see this and just stop down the river from me and watch as hundreds of bluebills hover over my head for what seemed like an eternity. The grass is not all that tall and I am trying to basically just laydown in the mud because I can feel about a thousand eyes looking at me. Finally I decide it's now or never and unload the gun killing the last two to our limit. The birds flare and then just come pouring back in 10-20 at the time and just suiciding into the decoys. Pretty amazing stuff. I've been on way better hunts with pintails and wigeon and gadwalls up for grabs but that image of all those birds sticks out.

That same year we had a few mishaps as well. Christmas morning my buddy and I are set up in the same spot as above and are on a deadline. Christmas breakfast is being prepared and we have to get back for it. My buddy can be loud at the worst of times...this was not one of those times. We left the boat in  a small creek about 50 yards away. My buddy is looking at me saying something that is inaudible. I must have asked "What??" about 5 times before I finally hear "...boat..." I turn and look and there it goes. As I'm running down the bank I'm yelling $%&@#!(*^% back at him and hit the water. I'm wearing bibs and mud boots but I was moving so fast that I swear a drop of water never hit bare skin. I was over waist deep when i pulled myself in the boat and looked back to my friend who is rolling. Needless to say that was that.  

So many stories that have nothing to do with pulling the trigger are some of my best memories. Passing time camped out in the boat with three other people trying to figure out if a star in the sky is moving or if it's just our imagination (UFO's are real).  The kill is just the tangible reward that everyone congratulates you on. The stories that come of those days often have nothing to do with how many birds you kill. Love this thread. Nothing better than sitting around talking story.


----------



## CootCartel (Dec 12, 2012)

Well said Andy...


----------



## 3d foam killer (Dec 15, 2012)

i drove all the way to taylor county saturday morning and found me and my cousin hunting off the bank because i forgot the boat key. i think my puppy was even mad at me....now thats low when a man can tell his dog is laughing at him


----------



## oops1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Statute of limitations has passed so I'll fess up.A "Duck Wise"buddy and I,used to shoot this hole down at river bend. To get there you had to maneuver around these orange bouys...Never could figure why we were back there slamming em....we never had any company... Talkin to my old boss one day I figured it out. I told him where we were nailing em  at and he informed me that it was a Federally protected area cause it was  bald eagle nesting grounds... That coulda got expensive ... I no longer hunt with prior mentioned buddy!


----------



## tpecho (Dec 15, 2012)

this one time i got spotlighted 4 times in 10 mins on public land..


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 16, 2012)

How about the time I arrived at the bank to see a proud young man holding a hollywood by the neck and asking everyone if it was a wide billed mallard.


----------

